
First Bitcoin, Then Libra: Why Nation States Are Scared Stiff - StuntPope
https://guerrilla-capitalism.com/articles/first-bitcoin-then-libra-the-1-2-punch-against-fiat-economic-hegemony/
======
mwfunk
The degree to which this tries to push a narrative rather than just presenting
facts and reasoning makes me question its credibility, but I’m trying to be
open to it. I just get the vibe that the author sees himself as living in a
novel in which they’re the hero. A natural way for intelligent and creative
people to contextualize their lives, but also a colossal source of cognitive
bias.

